
A Python 2 to 3 Migration Guide - gregorymichael
http://blog.pyspoken.com/2018/02/13/python-2-to-3-migration-guide/
======
eesmith
That's a nice summary, with good advice on the things to watch out for, and
the things to not worry about so much.

